# What would you do? Dog vs. Polos



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you are responsible for your own equipment. I am trying to drum this into my 16yo's head!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I can see it both ways...._

_The farm dog should know enough not to touch anything in the barn, so that falls on the owner._

_However, if dogs are running around the property, you should know enough to put your stuff up as the potential is there for it to leave via the dog._


_If they were my polos, and just ones that I used every day, I probably wouldn't care. Possibly even if they were "good" polos...I still wouldn't be that upset about it. If I had caught the dog "stealing" I would have aimed a (missing it) kick at him, and yelled at it.....but I wouldn't feel like the BO should reimburse me for them. _


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

The dog isn't the best barn dog in the world but isn't bad either. She doesn't go into the pastures and chase horses but will bark if they start pawing the fence or act naughty in some way that gets her attention. She doesn't normally chew on stuff but she's learned there are lots of goodies around horses aka poop and hoof trimmings. If you yell at her she usually stops.

The polos are regular purple fleece polos that are at least a year old. She is insisting that I reimburse her..... She consistently leaves stuff out including bags of fast food that she has left at the barn 10 ft from the trash can (and any dog would get into) that I've had to clean up.

Just for fun, I should also add that her horse is a stall chewer and likes to scrape her teeth up and down the stall bars and has scraped all the paint off...


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

If said boarder's horse broke a stall door or something major, would he/she have to pay? (I only use this example because I watched it happen the other night, ugh...it got fixed but the question was still raised in my head)

So for a $20 set of polos, maybe she should consider letting it go if she saw the bigger picture...


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL...I didn't read your last post before I submitted mine... 

So tell her you'll trade - a new stall door for a set of polos? *muahaha...*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would be happy that while I was away chatting on my phone paying no attention to my horse in cross ties that nothing bad happened to my horse and I would write off the polos as my own stupidity.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Also well said... hahaha...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

a dog is a dog, if you are going to leave stuff on the floor you cant get mad if the dog gets into it !!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't expect reimbursement. It's barn, it's full of animals and things are bound to happen. My kid left her apple unattended on my tack box and the barn pony ate it. Same pony walked up to me and bit the zipper pull off my jacket one day. 

If you leave your stuff lying around, you have to expect that something will happen to it. It would be completely different if the items were properly stored but they weren't.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

starlinestables said:


> Just for fun, I should also add that her horse is a stall chewer and likes to scrape her teeth up and down the stall bars and has scraped all the paint off...


Non issue in this situation. Actually bringing it up to counter this situation is rather childish. If you have a problem with a boarders horse - it needs to be communicated at the time. Not just when you feel you need something to put them in their place.

Trade her a set of polos. Done deal.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't replace them. Our barn contract says the barn owner/manager will not be held responsible/liable (forget which one) for damaged tack or equipment. Or something along those lines.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If the dog had gone in her tack trunk and gotten the polos than yes, I'd say reimburse. But not if it was left lying unattended on the floor.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

mls said:


> Non issue in this situation. Actually bringing it up to counter this situation is rather childish. If you have a problem with a boarders horse - it needs to be communicated at the time. Not just when you feel you need something to put them in their place.
> 
> Trade her a set of polos. Done deal.


I agree mls.

~~~

Yep, I would never leave my horse in the cross ties to go and chat on my phone, and I wouldn't leave my hard earned horse tack/supplies laying around to allow the farm dogs to get into - but being as petty as this is, and childish as this is, I would just trade her a set of polo's and just move on.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If the said boarder knew there was a dog running around the place, no, you should not reimburse them. It's their problem to take care of their equipment, especially if they knew the dog eats things.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't have mentioned anything but its been one of those situations where its one complaint after another.


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Ugh...torn on this one. 

As a rider, I take care of my stuff. Given the same situation, I wouldn't expect a BO to replace polos that their dog had torn a hole in, especially if I knew the dog was there.

As a dog owner (which I am....proudly), I would probably replace the polos. As a dog owner,I'm responsible for my animals. It's the same for my children. If one of them breaks something, I take responsibility for replacing it. Kids may be kids....but when they break things, they are MY kids. =-) As for the stall door, it's a bit different because she is paying to board with you. It would come down to what your contract states...and while we all think childish things, probably best not to follow through on those thoughts! =-) Then again, if it were my horse and they had done a ton of damage to something at a stable we were boarding at, I would offer to pay. Technically part of the boarding costs are supposed to be for repairs. Everyone pays them and it supposedly goes towards the upkeep of the facility....but anything that I deemed excessive caused by my horse, I would at -least- offer to pay for replacements. 

But that's just who I am. Sorry to be on the fence so much with this.

So...I guess my main issue is with the boarder and her insistence in having you replace them. She's shouldn't be....but I can't really control that.


----------

